# How often do you bath your guinea pig?



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Just needed to know over all how often do you bath your guinea pig and how often do you brush out their hair? Thank you and sorry for asking such a blank question!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Grooming usually I do everyday, I haven't actually bathed mine yet - he's 5 months old on Tuesday  I'm not sure when they need it :/ I usually just do it when they're smelly or mucky etc... lol


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hi trace many moons ago i used 2 breed them didnt bathe them unless they were really mucky which wasnt often as there clean critters & used 2 brush them whenever they were out on my knee hope that helps xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I only have done it once in the two years ive had mine i found as long as there groomed and cleaned out regulally they dont really need it. Mine when i did do him squealed the place down. He wasnt impressed at all.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i only ever groomed mine (RIP)

xx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I try to wash mine atleast 4 times a year, they actually enjoy it 
If you do decided to wash him, have a look at Gorgeous Guineas: Welcome To Gorgeous Guineas HQ!
Their products are great


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> I try to wash mine atleast 4 times a year, they actually enjoy it
> If you do decided to wash him, have a look at Gorgeous Guineas: Welcome To Gorgeous Guineas HQ!
> Their products are great





jilly40 said:


> hi trace many moons ago i used 2 breed them didnt bathe them unless they were really mucky which wasnt often as there clean critters & used 2 brush them whenever they were out on my knee hope that helps xx





RoseForTheDead said:


> Grooming usually I do everyday, I haven't actually bathed mine yet - he's 5 months old on Tuesday  I'm not sure when they need it :/ I usually just do it when they're smelly or mucky etc... lol


Thank you, for being so supportive! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

I only bath my guinea pigs when they are dirty but as they clean themselves any way (or each other) you don't usually have to bath them very often. i have only cleaned them once. =] hope that helps! x


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

MurphyMoo said:


> I only bath my guinea pigs when they are dirty but as they clean themselves any way (or each other) you don't usually have to bath them very often. i have only cleaned them once. =] hope that helps! x


thank you, that does help!


----------

